# How the heck do these hobbles work?? Photo



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

So I just purchased these hobbles from the internet because one of my girls is a kicker when up on the milking stand, even with a bucket full of beet pulp and molasses, she still kicks.

I bought the hobbles shown in the photo below, and of course there were no directions included. They are goat hobbles and have velcro on the left and right side, but I can't seem to figure out how to connect it together.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You make a loop on each end to put the legs through. You have to push the black part back in through the rings on each end. Does that make sense?...kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

This website helped me when I purchased one few years ago.http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hobble.htm It is a lifesaver!! Undo the velcro and flip it to were the velcro faces the middle piece. Then, make your loop that the leg goes in and thread it through it's own buckle. Slip it on the goat's leg, and then fold it back over the buckle onto itself to secure  Good luck!


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected]@ I feel like such an idiot!!! You need the goats leg in place first to get it to work! I have spent 2 days trying to figure out why I couldn't get it to work right. Weaver leather could have made it a lot easier if they included instructions!! HAHA!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty puppies in your photo, btw


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Glad you got it figured! :thumb: Pretty handy device.


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

If I didn't have this forum and Fiasco website, I would be in big trouble!! lol. 

Those are 3 of my aussies, and I actually have 4. They are so spoiled!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute dogs! Glad the hobbles are figured out.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a hobble, but I never liked it :shrug:
Glad you figured it out lol


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh, I literally printed ever page of Fias Co Farm's website when I first got my dairy goats! :slapfloor: And the goat forum? I probably drove everyone insane for a while:type: lol, hec, I would still be lost with out them!

I just love aussies, they are SO expressive and smart


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for that question! I have one of those myself and the picture on the tag is wrong haha I would have never figured that dang thing out... its like some silly puzzle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you figured it out... you are not a dummy at all :hi5: 


I agree cute dogs.... :wink:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The hobbles were a life saver for me with one of my first does. Until she learned she could do a hand stand if she kicked both feet up at the same time. That is how I ended up vaccinating myself with CDT, lol. But by the time she figured that out she also figured out she felt a LOT better after I milked her and she stopped kicking/stomping/doing hand stands/bucking like a bronco in the milk stand. I also learned how to put the hobbles on from the fiasco site, lol. The first time I tried to put them on like horse hobbles and that was not very effective.


----------

